# How harmful is chlorine?



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's the scenario, did a 30% water change on a divided 25 gal , but ran out of Aquasafe. I used straight tap water , slightly cooler(tank went from 80 to 76) to fill up the tank. One side was 5 year old sanchezi?, the other was a 6-7 inch compressus species. I came back 9 hours later and the compressus was on the bottom dead. Is a compressus more at risk than the sanchezi for chlorine poisoning, or however chlorine kills? The moral of the story is USE THAT CHLORINE REMOVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

How about the PH?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sucks to hear that happened. Were you in desperate need of a water change? Do you think it died quicker than the 9 hours? Another question is why put 2 full grown serras in a divided 25 gal? I'm not questioning your intelligence just your reasoning. A 25 is no size tank for any single piranha let alone 2.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought it was the Chlorine. I think that is best compared to reasonable level Nitrates. Will probably cause the fish stress but unless extreme will not likely be fatal.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you only changed about 8 gallons of water my opinion is the temp shock killed him.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i have a 55gal and some times i have done water changes and forgot i didn't have tap conditioner. they still survive. like they said i think the temp shock with a slight mix of chlorine was the killer. when i do my water changes i mix the hot and cold water in the bucket (yes i know python is on the way) and they always live with minimal stress


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Chlorine dissipates so quickly that I doubt its the culprit. Sorry about your fish.


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

throw that aquasafe away. switch to prime. I believe it could've been a shock to your fish than from something else. have you tested your params straight from your tap?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

The pH was at the usual 5.9-6.0. The tap water has a starting pH of 5.8 that will eventually rise to about 6.2. The ppm is usually 200-300. I do water changes in my breeding red tanks that will drop temp about 8 degrees, so compressus species might be more sensitive to temp. drops? The fish were in the 25 as a temporary home since last year. I have over 30 tanks and fish are coming in constantly, so fish that are'nt very active and hide during acclimation usually stay in my smaller tanks. I will be getting 23 new fish this week, so many fish will get larger homes soon! (I really love to get attacked like I'm a newb)


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

One could never know, maybe it was just that Ps time. I dont really think its the chlorine though..


----------

